# Tube sanding



## rtparso (May 7, 2005)

How this barely qualifies as a jig. It is painters tape on a piece of Â¼ threaded rod. I turn on the drill and stick the tube on the end holding the tube with 100 grit sand paper. As you push towards the drill the tube spins and when you pull away it stops. I donâ€™t touch the tube with my hands so no oil problems.


----------



## 53Jim (May 7, 2005)

Very slick (actually sticky) [] idea.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## melogic (May 8, 2005)

Good idea Ron. I like this!


----------



## rtparso (May 8, 2005)

It's simple just like me[]


----------



## opfoto (May 8, 2005)

Good, Cheap, Fast......Perfect!


----------



## MDWine (May 11, 2005)

I use a dowel with tape, but hold it in my hand and use a vibrating palm sander... (Griz showed me that one!)

I also make sure to wipe my hands down w/DNA before handling any tubes![]


----------



## jrc (May 12, 2005)

I use a long dowel that holds 12 tubes and I lightly move it across my 1" belt sander.  Most times someone puts the tubes on 2 dowels and I just sand. I do over 100 in less than 5 minutes.  I'll post a photo later today.


----------



## rtparso (May 13, 2005)

Darn that soounds a LOT faster when you are doing a few. I will have to try that on my next production run. (TONIGHT)


----------



## ctEaglesc (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrc_
> <br />I use a long dowel that holds 12 tubes and I lightly move it across my 1" belt sander.  Most times someone puts the tubes on 2 dowels and I just sand. I do over 100 in less than 5 minutes.  I'll post a photo later today.


I do it the same way with an electricians screwdriver, 2 at a time, ten seconds.(Let em bounce)


----------



## Travlr7 (May 13, 2005)

A local turner told me about this one. It worked find, so now I use it. Since my mandrell is already on the lathe, I just remove the bushings, slide on three tubes (slimline), spin on the nut, turn the lathe on and rub with 150 or 220 sandpaper. It scars up the surface quickly and have had no problems with blowout since I started using it.

Bruce[]


----------



## jdavis (May 16, 2005)

WE sand on the lathe. 3 at a time.


----------

